# Robert Enke ist tot



## crash (10 November 2009)

unfassbar...
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,660538,00.html


----------



## UniMog (10 November 2009)

Ja schon komisch warum einige Menschen sich selbst das Licht aus machen....
Geld alleine macht doch nicht glücklich........ Hoffe er findet jetzt den Frieden


----------



## b1k86-DL (11 November 2009)

Hallo,

bin in trauer. Ein super Torwart der sich nie in den Vordergrund gestellt hat, immer sehr nachdenkliche Interviews gegeben hat. Ein Torwart der sich nie als Star bezeichnet immer nur die Leistung auf dem Platz gebracht hat. Denn Schritt zu machen sich das Leben zu nehmen, das ist brutal. 

Gruß BKl


----------



## der_iwan (11 November 2009)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ....
> Denn Schritt zu machen sich das Leben zu nehmen, das ist brutal.
> 
> Gruß BKl


Das ist völlig richtig.
Ich finde aber wenn man schon so einen Schritt wählt,
sollte man andere nicht mit hineinziehen.
Ich denke da besonders an die beiden Lok Führer.
Ansonsten gebe ich allen Vorschreibern recht

der_iwan


----------



## Question_mark (11 November 2009)

*Ich bleibe hier, solange es geht ...*

Hallo,

ich wollte es zuerst gar nicht glauben, einfach unfaßbar. Ein großartiger und fairer Sportler, mit eigentlich guten Aussichten bei der WM 2010 wieder als Nummer 1 im Tor der deutschen Nationalelf zu stehen. 

In Interviews immer gut bedachte und überlegte Antworten parat, nach aussen ein ausgeglichener Mensch. Aber innerlich derart zerrissen, mit dieser Tat hat er seine Verpflichtung gegenüber seiner Frau und der adoptierten Tochter zurückgestellt und die Flucht angetreten. 

Aber ich will Ihn deswegen nicht verurteilen, man weiss eben nicht, wie weit die diagnostizierte Krankheit bei seiner Entscheidungsfindung beteiligt war.

Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid gilt seiner Familie und hoffe, dass Sie die schweren Stunden und Tage übersteht.

Aber die größte Hölle auf Erden möchte ich nicht tauschen gegen ein Leben im Jenseits, ich werde diese Welt weiter unendlich nerven bis der Mann mit der Sense und dem Stundenglas neben mir steht. Und erstmal werde ich dem Sensenmann endlos in die Schnauze hauen, so leicht kriegt der mich nicht hier weg. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## UniMog (11 November 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber die größte Hölle auf Erden möchte ich nicht tauschen gegen ein Leben im Jenseits, ich werde diese Welt weiter unendlich nerven bis der Mann mit der Sense und dem Stundenglas neben mir steht. Und erstmal werde ich dem Sensenmann endlos in die Schnauze hauen, so leicht kriegt der mich nicht hier weg.
> 
> ...


 
Keine Angst ..... der kommt auf alle Fälle 
Das ist die einzige Gerechtigkeit auf Erden wovon sich keiner freikaufen kann


----------



## Jens_Ohm (12 November 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Keine Angst ..... der kommt auf alle Fälle
> Das ist die einzige Gerechtigkeit auf Erden wovon sich keiner freikaufen kann



Das "jeder" gehen muß mag gerecht erscheinen. Das "Wie" ist es nicht.
Diese Welt ist nicht gerecht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## erzteufele (12 November 2009)

also jetzt ohne irgendjemandem nahetreten zu wollen...
 MIR GEHT DAS AUFEN SACK

fast jede woche schmeißt sich einer von Zug und keine sau berichtet darüber... jetzt will man gestern Nachrichten schauen und muss sich 10 min den mist reinziehn ... das Deutschland mit 80% vom Bruttoinslandsprodukt in der kreide steht und vielleicht in ein paar Jahren der Staatsbankrott ansteht juckt irgendwie keine SAU!?! aber wenn irgendein Prominentes arschloch abnibbelt trauert die ganze welt ?! Ich versteh sowas nicht!

Nicht´s für ungut aber ich finde das absoluten Schwachsinn um jmd. zu trauern der paar mal im fernsehn war ....


----------



## Mike369 (12 November 2009)

Naja auf der seite hat erzteufel irgendwie recht...
Keine frage es ist echt tragisch um enke und vor allem um seine Familie aber in erster linie ist es geldmacherei von den medien..
Ich bin so froh das ich nich mehr in münchen bin, da hat sich fast jeden tag einer auf die gleisen geschmissen, doch da berichtet keiner darüber-komisch- bringt anscheinend bei nem normalen Bürger kein Geld..


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Sieh es mal positiv. Robert Enke hatte Depressionen und hat sie vor der Öffentlichkeit versteckt.
Das hat ihn letztendlich in den Tod getrieben. Vielleicht werden durch die vielen Berichterstattungen einige Leute, die die selbe Krankheit haben, wachgerüttelt und suchen sich professionelle Hilfe! Gerade dadurch, das er bekannt war kann es, so schlimm das auch ist, einen positiven Effekt für viele andere haben.


----------



## Mike369 (12 November 2009)

Jo hoffen wir s mal


----------



## Approx (12 November 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ...aber wenn irgendein Prominentes arschloch abnibbelt trauert die ganze welt ?! Ich versteh sowas nicht!
> Nicht´s für ungut aber ich finde das absoluten Schwachsinn um jmd. zu trauern der paar mal im fernsehn war ....


 
Genau meine Meinung! Das Forum braucht dringend eine eingene Kategorie "V.I.P.-Graveyard". Da können dann alle über die Michael Jacksons und Robert Enkes dieser Welt trauern.

Ich möchte mit meiner Aussage die Tragik nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen, aber mich nervt ebenfalls der Rummel deswegen. Zumal ich auch noch nah bei Hannover wohne und arbeite...

Und nebenbei bemerkt: Die Kirche sagt eindeutig, das auf Freitod irgendwas mit Hölle folgt. Und trotzdem gabs gestern einen Sonder-Gottesdienst!

Aber jetzt bloß nicht wieder von Kirche anfangen...

Approx


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> ...
> Und nebenbei bemerkt: Die Kirche sagt eindeutig, das auf Freitod irgendwas mit Hölle folgt. Und trotzdem gabs gestern einen Sonder-Gottesdienst!
> 
> Aber jetzt bloß nicht wieder von Kirche anfangen...
> ...


Warum tust du es dann? 
Die Messe wurde doch von der evangelischen Bischöfin gehalten. Ist das bei den Evangelischen auch so? Bei den Katholiken auf jeden Fall.

[EDIT]
hier die Haltung der evang. Kirche
aus http://www.ekd.de/glauben/sterben.html


> ...
> *Kann jemand, der Selbstmord begangen hat, kirchlich bestattet werden?
> *
> Ja, ein Selbstmord ist kein Hinderungsgrund mehr für eine kirchliche Bestattung.
> ...



oder hier
http://www.domradio.de/aktuell/artikel_58442.html
[\EDIT]


----------



## INST (12 November 2009)

Hallo,

hier ist meine Meinung zu der ganzen Sache.
Es ist natürlich sehr tragisch, vor allem für die Angehörigen und bei Promis sind die Medien wie immer voll dabei.

Was mich ärgert ist, wenn z.B. ein Feuerwehrmann bei einem Einsatz ums Leben kommt ist das nur ein Bericht in der Lokalpresse wert. Wie es den Angehörigen geht interessiert eine Woche später niemand mehr.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Approx (12 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Warum tust du es dann?


 
Ich schrieb:


> Und *nebenbei* bemerkt


 
Der Hinweis "jetzt bloß nicht wieder Kirchenblabla.." kam weil das auch schon lang und satt hier im Forum diskutiert wurde. 

Gruß


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich schrieb:
> 
> 
> Der Hinweis "jetzt bloß nicht wieder Kirchenblabla.." kam weil das auch schon lang und satt hier im Forum diskutiert wurde.
> ...


Dann sollten wir das jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen!


----------



## ExGuide (12 November 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ... fast jede woche schmeißt sich einer von Zug und keine sau berichtet darüber...


Nur mal so zum Update:
Pro Tag in D DREI = pro Woche im Jahr ca. 21
Pro Jahr in D über Eintausend!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2009)

ExGuide schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Update:
> Pro Tag in D DREI = pro Woche im Jahr ca. 21
> Pro Jahr in D über Eintausend!


 
...sind das wirklich so viel, das ist ja erschreckend.
hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, ist Deutschland mitlerweile 
so kalt, das es nicht mehr bemerkt wird das der Freund,
Nachbar hilfe braucht...


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

ExGuide schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Update:
> Pro Tag in D DREI = pro Woche im Jahr ca. 21
> Pro Jahr in D über Eintausend!


Und das sind nur die, die sich vor den Zug schmeissen :-(


----------



## KukaPapst (12 November 2009)

*Robert Enke..........*

eingentlich ist das schon komisch......
Warum gibt es bei Menschen die schon so extrem viel Glück hatten 
mit so einem Kinderkram wie Singen,Schauspielen oder Fußball
richtig viel Geld zu verdienen immer wieder Probleme mit

- Alkohol
- Tabletten
- Drogen
- Selbstzerstörung

Echt Idioten....... sollten besser mir die Kohle geben...
Für Enke habe ich 0,0% Verständins.... ob krank oder nicht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> *Robert Enke..........*
> 
> eingentlich ist das schon komisch......
> Warum gibt es bei Menschen die schon so extrem viel Glück hatten
> ...


 
Hallo Kuka Papst,
mit dem Idioten ist schnell gesagt, wenn ich das richtig gelesen
habe hatte er ja einen schweren Schicksalschlag hinter sich.
Nur mit Geld lassen sich schwere Depressionen nicht überwinden,
das ist für mich eine schwere Krankheit. Nur wenn du Menschen an
deiner Seite hast die dich auffangen, die höhen und tiefen teilen ist
es *vielleicht* möglich das in den griff zu bekommen.
Der Kopf eines Menschen ist kein Getriebe, wo mann mal schnell
ein Zahnrad ausstauschen kann wenn es ein Zahn verloren hat.

Geld ist nicht alles, das ist auch gut so!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

Das mit dem Auffangen klappt nicht immer. Und die Leute mit Depressionen können oft die Unterstützung, die sie erfahren, nicht erkennen. Es handelt sich dabei um eine richtige Krankheit, die sich nicht so einfach mit Geld (oder Ruhm) beseitigen lässt. Viele sehen für sich dann keinen anderen Ausweg mehr. Und die Zahl der Zug-Selbstmörder ist schon erschreckend.


----------



## Mike369 (12 November 2009)

Bloß interessiert es keinen da oben..
Is ja das selbe mit den U-Bahn schlägern...jeder kuckt weg...da muss ein einzelner sein Leben opfern und trotzdem tut sich nix...eine schande sind viele heutzutage das ist nich normal...und keiner braucht sagen das da nich immer gut gebaute zuschauer dabei waren die das mitverfolgt haben ohne was zu unternehmen...is doch alles scheiße so was..
muss mal gesagt werden


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Bloß interessiert es keinen da oben..
> Is ja das selbe mit den U-Bahn schlägern...jeder kuckt weg...da muss ein einzelner sein Leben opfern und trotzdem tut sich nix...eine schande sind viele heutzutage das ist nich normal...und keiner braucht sagen das da nich immer gut gebaute zuschauer dabei waren die das mitverfolgt haben ohne was zu unternehmen...is doch alles scheiße so was..
> muss mal gesagt werden


*ACK*
Leider reicht gut gebaut nicht aus :-( Den Leuten fehlt der Mut :-(
Was nützt es mir, bärenstark zu sein, aber nicht mutig genug um denen auf die Fresse zu kloppen. Und so ist es leider bei den meisten. Jeder denkt halt nur an sich selber :-(


----------



## Perfektionist (12 November 2009)

... meine Gedanken dazu:

mit seinem Suizid wollte Enke wohl weder provozieren, noch auf seine missliche Situation hinweisen. Das Aufheben, das um sein Ableben gemacht wird, ist daher m.E. übertrieben.

Enke hat einen Weg aus einer für ihn aussichtslos erscheinenden Situation gesucht - einen möglichen, gangbaren Weg gefunden und sich auf diesem Wege davon gemacht.

Mag sein, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich ihm verbunden fühlten. Offenbar hat Enke umgekehrt keine Beziehungen zu Mitmenschen gepflegt, die es ihm Wert gewesen wären, seinen Suizid nicht zu begehen.

Wenn wir uns fragen: was haben wir Mitmenschen getan oder unterlassen, dass es dazu kommen konnte, so befinden wir uns auf der Suche nach Schuldigen. Ein anderer Weg wäre, das Geschehene einfach als geschehen zu aktzeptieren.

An alle potentiellen Selbstmörder noch ein Wort: auch wenn so ein Zug noch so kalt wirkt: da vorne sitzt ein Mensch drin - dem tut das sehr weh, wenn ihr euch überrollen lasst. Und Eure Reste sind auch nicht mehr sehr ansehnlich ...

noch was:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schienensuizid


> Nach der Betriebsunfallstatistik der Deutschen Bahn wurden in den Jahren 1997 bis 2002 insgesamt 5731 Suizidereignisse registriert (durchschnittlich 18 Ereignisse pro Woche), von denen 5.191 Fälle (90,6 %) tödlich endeten.


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mag sein, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich ihm verbunden fühlten. Offenbar hat Enke umgekehrt keine Beziehungen zu Mitmenschen gepflegt, die es ihm Wert gewesen wären, seinen Suizid nicht zu begehen.
> ...


Dafür kenne ich die Krankheit Depression nicht gut genug. Aber wie ich das aus der Berichterstattung heraus gehört habe, denkt man bei dieser Krankheit wohl nicht unbedingt an seine Mitmenschen :-(



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> An alle potentiellen Selbstmörder noch ein Wort: auch wenn so ein Zug noch so kalt wirkt: da vorne sitzt ein Mensch drin - dem tut das sehr weh, wenn ihr euch überrollen lasst. Und Eure Reste sind auch nicht mehr sehr ansehnlich ...


*ACK*
aber auch hier gilt wohl wie oben. Wer die Entscheidung für sich selber getroffen hat, sich das Leben zu nehmen und sich nicht mal Gedanken um seine Familie und Freunde macht, wird wohl kaum an den Lokführer denken :-(


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> An alle potentiellen Selbstmörder noch ein Wort
> ...


 
Ich hoffe wirklich, hier im Forum ist nimand der angesprochen werden muß ! ! !


----------



## KukaPapst (12 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Kuka Papst,
> mit dem Idioten ist schnell gesagt, wenn ich das richtig gelesen
> habe hatte er ja einen schweren Schicksalschlag hinter sich.
> Nur mit Geld lassen sich schwere Depressionen nicht überwinden,
> ...


 
Wer von uns hier hat denn keinen Schicksalschlag hinter sich ?????????????????
Hat irgend einer hier eine unsterbliche Familie ???????????
Jetzt hatte der Typ schon die Sahne sich mit seinem Hobby locker durch das Leben zu schlagen...... 
Mit dem Idiot hast du vielleicht recht...... seine Frau ist nähmlich die
Schwachstelle..... Sie hat nichts unternommen..... und versagt....

Und jetzt ist Er weg...... und in ein paar Wochen kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Wer von uns hier hat denn keinen Schicksalschlag hinter sich ?????????????????
> Hat irgend einer hier eine unsterbliche Familie ???????????
> Jetzt hatte der Typ schon die Sahne sich mit seinem Hobby locker durch das Leben zu schlagen......
> Mit dem Idiot hast du vielleicht recht...... seine Frau ist nähmlich die
> ...


 

du hast immer so harte Worte.

jeder wird mal einen Schicksalschlag bekommen und einen Lieben 
angehörigen verlieren, aber wenn es die eigenen Kinder sind ist es
besonders Schlimm. 
Der Frau würde ich niemals die Schuld geben, Sie wird als Mutter
genauso leiden. Nicht jeder hat die Kraft oder das können einen
Menschen zu helfen bei dem es gerade nicht nach Fahrplan läuft.

Übrigens finde ich es sehr schade um jedem Menschen der keinen
anderen Ausweg mehr findet, außer sich das Leben zu nehmen.
Ob dieser dann Reich oder eine arme Sau war ist mir dabei egal,
für mich zählt der Mensch.

Aber was ich gestern nicht verstanden habe, warum hat niemand
verhindert das sich seine Frau der Presse stellt. Das fand ich war 
nicht gerade besonders schön mit anzusehen.


----------



## Approx (12 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber was ich gestern nicht verstanden habe, warum hat niemand
> verhindert das sich seine Frau der Presse stellt. Das fand ich war
> nicht gerade besonders schön mit anzusehen.


 
Mögliche Antwort: Weil die Medien sie dazu gedrängt haben. Schließlich ist das gemeine Volk doch geil auf sowas. Wenn dann noch ein beinahe-flennender Olli Bierhoff dazu geschnitten wird - WUNDERBAR!
Bild, KlatschTV &Co. werden sich die Hände gerieben haben...

meine Meinung
Appro


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Hier die Erklärung eines Psychologen dazu
http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ra...-sehr-gefasst-psychologe-erklaert-schock.html
Soll sich halt jeder seine eigene Meinung zu BILDen


----------



## Mike369 (12 November 2009)

Ich muss echt sagen Hut ab zu seiner Frau.
Das hat nix mehr mit menschlich zu tun, sich so unter kontrolle zu haben und komplett seine gefühle so zu unterdrücken, das is ehrenswert.
Sie wird es deswegen gleich gemacht haben das sie ab jetz in ruhe trauern kann. Ich bewundere echt so was auf eine gewisse art, hoffe aber denoch das sie die zeit und ruhe findet um um ihren mann trauern zu können, und hoffe sie wird es irgendwann so verkraften das sie ein einigermaßen glückliches leben führen kann


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Ich muss echt sagen Hut ab zu seiner Frau.
> Das hat nix mehr mit menschlich zu tun, sich so unter kontrolle zu haben und komplett seine gefühle so zu unterdrücken, das is ehrenswert.
> Sie wird es deswegen gleich gemacht haben das sie ab jetz in ruhe trauern kann. Ich bewundere echt so was auf eine gewisse art, hoffe aber denoch das sie die zeit und ruhe findet um um ihren mann trauern zu können, und hoffe sie wird es irgendwann so verkraften das sie ein einigermaßen glückliches leben führen kann


 
Ob man das bewundern soll, ich weiß nicht. Vor so etwas hätte Sie
bewahrt werden müssen. Trauern in der öffentlichkeit macht die sache
nicht leichter, das war wie schon beschrieben eine Reaktion unter schock.
Das hätten die Verantwortlichen oder auch Bekanntenkreis einfach
verhindern müssen, für mich ist das Unmoralisch.


----------



## Mike369 (12 November 2009)

Man weiß ja nich, vielleicht wollten sie s verhindern aber sie ließ sich nich davon abbringen, warum auch immer


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> An alle potentiellen Selbstmörder noch ein Wort: auch wenn so ein Zug noch so kalt wirkt: da vorne sitzt ein Mensch drin - dem tut das sehr weh, wenn ihr euch überrollen lasst. Und Eure Reste sind auch nicht mehr sehr ansehnlich ...


Und nicht nur dort ist ein Mensch. Auch diejenigen, die nachher diese "Reste" wieder einsammeln müssen, haben keinen leichten Job zu erfüllen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Wer von uns hier hat denn keinen Schicksalschlag hinter sich ?????????????????
> Hat irgend einer hier eine unsterbliche Familie ???????????
> Jetzt hatte der Typ schon die Sahne sich mit seinem Hobby locker durch das Leben zu schlagen......
> Mit dem Idiot hast du vielleicht recht...... seine Frau ist nähmlich die
> ...



Schon mal über ein Praktikum in einem PLK nachgedacht? Würde die Sichtweise vielleicht etwas ändern.


----------



## bike (12 November 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Wer von uns hier hat denn keinen Schicksalschlag hinter sich ?????????????????
> Hat irgend einer hier eine unsterbliche Familie ???????????
> Jetzt hatte der Typ schon die Sahne sich mit seinem Hobby locker durch das Leben zu schlagen......
> Mit dem Idiot hast du vielleicht recht...... seine Frau ist nähmlich die
> ...




Wer hat denn an deiner Mülltonne gerüttelt, dass du dich meldest?
Dass so abfällig über jemanden urteilst zeigt wie ernst du genommen werden willst oder wirst.
Seit 40 Jahren bin ich beim Roten Kreuz und bin lange Sanka gefahren, in meiner Freizeit weil es gut und wichitig ist.
Doch so einen Müll hat bisher noch niemand losgelassen, wenn jemand gestorben ist oder aber wenn jemand den Mut hat, bevor Gerüchte entstehen, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.

Wenn du futterneidisch bist, hast du was falsch gemacht.
Bist du neidisch, weil, wenn du weg bist, vielleicht nur ein "Gott sei's gedankt" kommen wird?

Wie schon beschrieben, es schaut echt Scheisse aus wenn jemand unter die (Zug)räder gekommen ist. 
Wenn jemand sich vor einen Zug schmeisst, glaubt hier irgend jemand, dass da noch rational gedacht wird?  

Dass dieser Threat sich so entwickelt ist keine echte Werbung für uns hier.


bike


----------



## KukaPapst (12 November 2009)

Hi

also zu meinen haten Worten.......
Ich habe selber 2 Kinder verloren.

Das erste hat sich kurz vor der Geburt an seiner eigenen Nabelschnur
erwürgt und kam tot zur Welt. Es wäre ein Sohn gewesen..... :sad:
Das zweite Kind ist uns nach dem wir es 4 Monate erleben durften
an plötzlichem Kindstod gestorben....... Es war ein Mädchen....:sad:

Heute habe ich zum Glück eine gesunde 7 Jahre alte Tochter die ich über alles liebe......... Also wer will mir etwas über Schicksalsschläge erzählen.

Und der Frau gebe ich auf alle Fälle eine Teilschuld weil Sie am nächsten dran war und eine der wenigen Personen die etwas hätte machen können...................


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Und der Frau gebe ich auf alle Fälle eine Teilschuld weil Sie am nächsten dran war und eine der wenigen Personen die etwas hätte machen können...................



Mit Schuldzuweisungen wäre ich vorsichtiger, wenn ich nicht die genauen Verhältnisse kenne. Und zwar direkt und nicht vom hören sagen oder aus der Presse. 

Wieviel Erfahrung hast Du mit wirklich depressiven Menschen, also solchen die in entsprechender Behandlung und "unter Drogen" (= Psychopharmaka) sind?


----------



## TCP/IP (12 November 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Und der Frau gebe ich auf alle Fälle eine Teilschuld weil Sie am nächsten dran war und eine der wenigen Personen die etwas hätte machen können...................



Wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte einfach die Klappe halten. :twisted:


----------



## KukaPapst (12 November 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte einfach die Klappe halten. :twisted:


 
Ja genau ...... wie Du zB.*ROFL*


----------



## KukaPapst (12 November 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Mit Schuldzuweisungen wäre ich vorsichtiger, wenn ich nicht die genauen Verhältnisse kenne. Und zwar direkt und nicht vom hören sagen oder aus der Presse.
> 
> Wieviel Erfahrung hast Du mit wirklich depressiven Menschen, also solchen die in entsprechender Behandlung und "unter Drogen" (= Psychopharmaka) sind?


 
Nicht weinen....... mir sind die genauen Verhältnisse auch egal.....
Der Wirbel im TV geht einem nur langsam auf den Sack.......gut das wir nicht bei jedem der sich vor den Zug schmeißt eine so große Show machen......und unsere Sozialhilfeempfänger mit Dauereintrittskarte werden den Verlust überleben.


----------



## Paule (12 November 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> also zu meinen haten Worten.......
> Ich habe selber 2 Kinder verloren.


Das tut mir echt leid.
Da hast Du ja wirklich harte Zeiten hinter Dir.

Ich will Dir jetzt auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber könnte es sein dass Du auch noch ein paar Probleme hast und dadurch Deine Bitterkeit hier die ganze Zeit abladest?


----------



## forendiva (13 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Das tut mir echt leid.
> Da hast Du ja wirklich harte Zeiten hinter Dir.
> 
> Ich will Dir jetzt auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber könnte es sein dass Du auch noch ein paar Probleme hast und dadurch Deine Bitterkeit hier die ganze Zeit abladest?



Willkommen zu "Psychologie für den Hausgebrauch", ich freu mich Ihnen den Kursleiter Paule vorstellen zu dürfen.

Mal ehrlich Jungs und Mädels, diese "ganze Sache" wird in den Medien doch schon genug gepusht. Depression ist eine Volkskrankheit, das ist Fakt, ebenso Fakt ist, dass der Krankheitsverlauf nicht selten statt in einer Therapie in Suizid endet. Der Verlust für die deutsche Fußballwelt mal dahin gestellt - es ist, war und bleibt die Reaktion die schon Tausende zuvor für sich gefunden haben. Passiert ist passiert und die Diskussion hier ist ebenso sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion über den Umstand das Hunde sich die Eier lecken können.

Anteilnahme habe ich in diesem Fall "nur" für die Familie und Freunde des Verstorbenen ... der Rest darf sich bitte trollen und ihren spekulativen Mist in ihrer jeweiligen Stammkneipe zum besten geben, da gibt es sicher genug BILD-Leser die auch etwas dazu zu sagen haben.


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2009)

*Asshole*

Hallo,



			
				Forendiva schrieb:
			
		

> Tausende zuvor für sich gefunden haben. Passiert ist passiert und die Diskussion hier ist ebenso sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion über den Umstand das Hunde sich die Eier lecken können.



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, Du hast Dich beim Schreiben Deines Beitrages sogar selbst am Arsch geleckt.   :sb6:

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## Mike369 (13 November 2009)

OK OK mal gaaaanz langsam...jeder hat seine Meinung das ist auch gut so, aber müssen wir uns desöfteren in die Haare kriegen und gegenseitig beschimpfen wegen dem...es ist passiert und da kann man nix mehr machen...ich hoffe es werden da draußen ein paar aufgerwacht sein und dafon ablassen...und jetz hört auf euch zu zanken


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> OK OK mal gaaaanz langsam...jeder hat seine Meinung das ist auch gut so, aber müssen wir uns desöfteren in die Haare kriegen und gegenseitig beschimpfen wegen dem...es ist passiert und da kann man nix mehr machen...ich hoffe es werden da draußen ein paar aufgerwacht sein und dafon ablassen...und jetz hört auf euch zu zanken


 
aber dann wird es doch langweilig


----------



## Mike369 (13 November 2009)

- Du weißt wie ich s mein


----------



## Perfektionist (15 November 2009)

Staatsbegräbnis?

Kopfball und Maus im ersten fallen aus - wegen einem Dummkopf, den ich vor seinem Ableben nicht mal kannte ...


----------



## nade (15 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Staatsbegräbnis?
> 
> Kopfball und Maus im ersten fallen aus - wegen einem Dummkopf, den ich vor seinem Ableben nicht mal kannte ...



Ja das ist doch SOOOOOOO wichtig... Ach ja in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen und dabei kaputt gegangen.

Merkel hat einen fahren gelassen, Westerwelle wurde davon schlecht und mußte auf die Toilette erbrechen rennen.....

News die die Welt nicht braucht eben.... 

Ach ja und wann kommt der Bus mit den Leuten die es Interessiert?

Da wird um ein Torwart ein Wesen gemacht, wie wenn er ein Weltberühmter Politiker oder "Star" ist....

Ich kenn ihn nicht, hat mir noch keinen ausgegeben.. und wirds wohl auch nichtmehr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2009)

*was soll das den jetzt*

Sagt mal, seit ihr schon auf so einen tiefen nivau, das ihr nicht mehr Respekt vor dem tod habt. Ich versteh es nicht.

Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold.


----------



## jabba (15 November 2009)

Ich glaube mal jeder hier im Forum hat genug Respekt davor...

nur nicht die Medien, und darum geht es.


Respekt wäre es wenn alle die Familie in Ruhe lassen würden.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sagt mal, seit ihr schon auf so einen tiefen nivau, das ihr nicht mehr Respekt vor dem tod habt. Ich versteh es nicht.
> 
> Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold.


von denen hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Suizidenten#21._Jahrhundert
sind mir grad mal Frau Kohl und Herr Merckle bekannt, die ich allerdings auch erst so richtig mit ihrem Ableben zur Kenntnis genommen habe. Den Suizid von Frau Kohl kann ich nachvollziehen, den von Herrn Merckle genausowenig wie den von Enke. Wobei ich relativierend dazusagen kann, dass das Erleben einer Depression schon sehr belastend ist - wer eine Depression schonmal überstanden hat, weiss aber um das Licht am Ende des Tunnels.

Das Schicksal von Frau Kohl ist bereits in Theaterstücken verarbeitet worden. Folgerichtig wird auch das Leben von Enke in Film, Fernsehen usw. verarbeitet werden. Na denn - auch mit dem Tod von Herrn Enke wird Geld verdient werden. Respekt hab ich vor dem Tod, Respekt vor dem Umgang mit dem Tod Enkes nicht ...


----------



## UniMog (15 November 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Ja das ist doch SOOOOOOO wichtig... Ach ja in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen und dabei kaputt gegangen.
> 
> News die die Welt nicht braucht eben....
> 
> ...


 

Die Proleten, Hartz 4 Empfänger,Malocher und Dummköpfe dieser Welt interessiert das......... Darum verdient man ja auch soviel Geld im Sport.

Die Intelligenten leben von den Dummen und die Dummen leben von der Arbeit......


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 November 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Ja das ist doch SOOOOOOO wichtig... Ach ja in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen und dabei kaputt gegangen....




So weit hergeholt war das gar nicht...

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=799332


Gruß,

dia


----------



## dzigolo (15 November 2009)

bin zwar kein 96er,aber sowas geht auch an mir nicht spurlos vorbei...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 November 2009)

Was mich schockiert ist das ein Mensch sich wegen Depressionen das Leben nimmt der den ganzen Tag durch Betreuer, Trainer, Psychologen und was hat so ein Verein nicht noch alles unter Beobachtung steht und niemand will was gemerkt haben ?

Kann ich nicht verstehen....


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2009)

und ich dachte/hoffte schon, das thema hätte den enke gemacht...

kurzer hinweis auf den so genannten werther-effekt: http://www.stefan-niggemeier.de/blog/ueber-enke-und-werther


----------



## Perfektionist (22 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> kurzer hinweis ...


Danke dafür

wobei: kurz? *ROFL*

na, ja , das erste zehntel sagt schon viel darüber ... 

und ich geb zu: weiter hab ich nimmer gelesen - weil: Selbstmord ist nur für feige Weicheier!!! (ja, ja! ich weiss. so ne gehirnorganische Erkrankung mit Entgleisung von Botenstoffen ist für den Betroffenen nicht leicht zu meistern.)

[edit] @LiLaSt: ja, tatsächlich! da merkt niemand was! der Kranke baut eine derart perfekte (Hallo, mein Nickname!) Fassade um sich auf - da merkst Du nichts! im Gegenteil! der Mann scheint überaus leistungsfähig - obwohl er grad am zusammenbrechen ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> na, ja , das erste zehntel sagt schon viel darüber ...
> 
> und ich geb zu: weiter hab ich nimmer gelesen - weil: Selbstmord ist nur für feige Weicheier!!! (ja, ja! ich weiss. so ne gehirnorganische Erkrankung mit Entgleisung von Botenstoffen ist für den Betroffenen nicht leicht zu meistern.)



Ja, warum soll man sich auch lange Texte durchlesen wenn der Perfektionist eine allgemeine Erklärung hat: alles Weicheier!


----------



## zotos (27 November 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ja, warum soll man sich auch lange Texte durchlesen wenn der Perfektionist eine allgemeine Erklärung hat: alles Weicheier!



Selbstmörder sind Weicheier? 


Bei manchen stimmts:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Selbstmörder sind Weicheier?



Gabs da nicht mal die Legende der Gröfaz hatte nur eins? Also Weichei...


----------



## zotos (27 November 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht mal die Legende der Gröfaz hatte nur eins? Also Weichei...



Nein da irrst Du Dich. Das eineiige Weichei ist der Gröpaz (Größter Programmierer aller Zeiten).

@Ralle:*ROFL*

PS: Sorry für den Insider-Witz.


----------

